# Fluval Chi?



## SweetNightmare (Mar 15, 2012)

So, my job has Fluval Chis on sale, with the five gallon being fifty and the 6.6 being around seventy. I love the look, it looks very relaxing, but I want to know what the general consensus was on them. Also, I want multiple fish; would I be better off getting a different tank for that? The edge is also on sale, but at a hundred bucks, it's a little more than I'm willing to spend. It is a little bit of a larger footprint, though.

Basically, I want opinions. Other than those, I'm basically looking at getting a ten gallon kit from petsmart that has LED lighting. I don't plan to use live plants, as I'm terrible at keeping them alive.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

My sister and I both have a Fluval Chi (the 5 gallon one) and really like it. One downside is you can only order the lid for it online and it doesn't ship to Canada (I'm in Canada lols) :-( So I made my own lid out of craft mesh for about 1.50$ :-D

Another thing I dislike about it is that it looses water really quickly! And it has a blue light that does not turn off... mine is in my room so I ended up getting an internal filter for it and not using the waterfall/filter.

All in all we like it, but we each only have 1 Betta in it... so I have no idea how it would work for more than 1.


----------



## jsan08 (Mar 21, 2012)

The fluval chi 5gal is my first aquarium and I really like it! It's a perfect size for what I can accommodate right now and my betta seems very happy in it  I'm not sure if I'd put any more fish in it because I would like to master the care of my betta first before I go adding more fish or get a bigger aquarium. All in all the chi is a great aquarium. It looks good and its big enough to have fun with but compact enough to fit anywhere. The filter is also VERY quiet. And the impeller is easy to take out and clean. I don't think I would be able to hear it in a dead silent room. The way it's set up tho, the filter does create a slight current at the top of the water. It does evaporate fast because it's an open top but you can get the lid (more $$) or make you own. Otherwise I add water about every 3 or 4 days to mine. I would recommend getting the top just for peace of mind. My last betta I had jumped out and died  

Also, I'm not sure what JBosley is referring to, but I never noticed nor do I see any blue light on my chi aquarium...

If you would like to know anything else about the aquarium I would be happy to help. Here's a picture of my fluval chi 5gal


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

The chi is definitely not suitable for more than one fish. It's the wrong shape to divide and couldn't cope with the bioload of any other species. Perfect for a single betta and a very pretty tank, though.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

No idea if the blue light is because mine is new or what... but it's there! Lols :-D


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium-Kit-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/14660258

I have this 5 gallon tank from Walmart. It is plastic, but it does come with a lid and a nice light. They have changed/upgraded the filter that is sold with it since I bought it, so I cannot rate the new filter. I now use a sponge filter. It is so quiet and very little current!

I like the shape and size of the Hawkeye 5 gallon tank. The front has a hexagon shape and the back is flat. Roomy and attractive. At least, in my opinion it is attractive!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

The thing in the middle looks too odd to divide. If you want a betta, that's pretty much all that will fit in there. A 10 gallon+ will give you the option of some tank mates


----------

